# First Cold Smoke for me w/Q-View



## byounghusband (Jun 26, 2012)

Well,
I got my AMZNPS from Todd last week and finally had time to try it out. I burned it and cleaned it per instructions after cooking some burgers the other night and then washed it.  My Wife bought some Cheddar cheese and Mozzarella sticks for the first try.

Outside Temp earlier was 104!!!:eek:

I froze a couple Gatorade bottles because I knew I would need them.  

Poured two rows of Apple Dust in the tray and lit it with my Map Gas torch......  Need to get a propane bottle so I can use the torch Todd sent.  My current torch is ON high or off.....  Not much control.



Cut the block of Cheddar Cheese into 5 pieces pretty close to the same size as width and got three Mozzarella sticks on plates all ready to go.



Temp outside on the patio was down to 98  :devil:



Inside Webber was 79 to start.  Wish it woulda stayed there!!!  



Temp inside climbed to about 95 over the next couple hours and I didn't have more ice bottles, so I just let it go.,.....

Pulled the cheese off at 3:15 on the smoke.  Boy did it smell GREAT!!!

Wiped off oils that seeped out.



Ready for the fridge......



I figure more cold smoking around here is gonna have to be done deep night until winter and spring roll around.  My bacon that I put on the cure lat night will be ready in about 10days.....  Might take a day (night) off to smoke that!!!!  Time will tell......


----------



## jack07 (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....how did it taste?


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks good.
As far as starting the AMNPS . Weber has "starter cubes" that work great.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks Good To Me!

Yup, Weber starter cubes work great, and only take a match to start the cube

TJ


----------



## byounghusband (Jun 26, 2012)

Jack07 said:


> Looks good :thumb1: ....how did it taste?



Waiting for a day or two for mellow and cool down...  My wife wanted ot try it last night, but I told her not yet....  We'll see if she can stay out until at least tonight...



jrod62 said:


> Looks good.
> As far as starting the AMNPS . Weber has "starter cubes" that work great.






TJohnson said:


> Looks Good To Me!
> 
> Yup, Weber starter cubes work great, and only take a match to start the cube
> 
> ...



I will have to look for those.  What are they made from??  I'm kind of a purist when it comes to lighting fires and such....  Campfires = NO Paper....  BBQ=NO fluids or petroleum products ....  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 22, 2012)

Those smoked cheeses make great grilled cheese sammies.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats on your first successful cheese smoke. When it is done - make up some mac n cheese with it. You are gonna love it


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 22, 2012)

Just smoked cheese for the first time last week. They aren't kidding when they say they need to rest a few days. I liked swiss the best. Nice color on your cheese!


----------

